# LTC CLASS A Renewal Questions



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Can anyone help me out here with some solid facts. I renewed(sent in my Application) my class A LTC on Octber 24, 2005 because it expires on Nov. 28, 2005. I havent heard anything back from the local PD on its status, so i decided to go there today. The officer behind the window couldnt give me info, so I asked him what will happen if i still do not hear anything by the time it expires on Nov. 28th? He stated that if application still wasnt back from State that my owning a firearm would be illegal, because my License would be expired!! 
I got a card in the mail awhile ago from the CHSB and it staed that Chapter 150 of the Acts of 2004 provides that if the holder applies for renewal proir to the exp of the license, it will remain valid for a period of 90 days after the stated exp. date.
Iam just not going to be in town for a week or 2 with the holiday next week so Iam worried that they will say sorry it expired your braking the law. Hopefully someone on this bord can shed some light on the issue. I know they still haent cashed my check that i sent for the application on oct 24. But I do have a carbon copy of the check for proof.
Thanx in advanced for the help


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You have a grace persiod of 90 days should you apply prior to the experation of your license.
MGL 140 Section 131

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/140-131.htm
"....an expired license to carry firearms shall be deemed to be valid for a period not to exceed 90 days beyond the stated date of expiration, unless such license to carry firearms has been revoked."

Note: Police are sometimes not the best people to ask as they have lots of other things to consider besides firearms.
They have 40 days to either issue or deny the license
" The licensing authority shall, within 40 days from the date of application, either approve the application and issue the license or deny the application and notify the applicant of the reason for such denial in writing; provided, however, that no such license shall be issued unless the colonel has certified, in writing, that the information available to him does not indicate that the possession of a firearm or large capacity firearm by the applicant would be in violation of state or federal law."


----------

